# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  ISO Nidek CE-1 blocker

## britlab64

Looking to buy a gently used Nidek CE-1 blocker

----------


## braheem24

I have one if you're still looking $350

----------


## britlab64

PM me your contact info braheem24 please !!  Thank You

----------

